# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بعد ثلاثة اجتماعات .. نهاية سعيدة لأزمة أوكرا وغارزيتو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد ثلاثة اجتماعات .. نهاية سعيدة لأزمة أوكرا وغارزيتو يشيد باللاعب ويصفه بالخيار المهم
الأمانة العامة تطالب المدير الفني بعدم الحديث حال عدم وجود مترجم متخصص
غارزيتو يتحدث مع أوكراه.. ينفي استهدافه ويمتدح قدراته ويطالبه بالاجتهاد



شمس الدين الأمين

تحركت  الأمانة العامة بنادي المريخ والقطاع الرياضي والمكتب التنفيذي في كل  الاتجاهات من أجل حل الأزمة الخاصة بالمحترف الغاني أوغستين أوكراه على  خلفية الانتقادات التي وجّهها له غارزيتو برغم المستوى المميز الذي قدمه  اللاعب في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الميرغني حيث نجح غارزيتو في إزالة  أخطاء الترجمة التي صاحبت حديثه عن اللاعب الغاني وتحدث مع أوكراه حديثاً  طيباً وامتدح قدراته وأكد أن اللاعب سيكون في مقدمة خياراته.

انعقد  الاجتماع الأول للأمانة العامة بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ ظهر أمس  برئاسة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام للمجلس ومتوكل أحمد علي نائب  الأمين العام وحاتم عبد الغفار رئيس القطاع الرياضي والكابتن عادل  أبوجريشة مدير الكرة بحضور الغاني اوغستين اوكراه ووكيله وتحدث في بداية  الاجتماع الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر عن اللاعب اوكراه ووصفه بالنجم الكبير  والاسم اللامع في الكرة الأفريقية ذاكراً أن عطاء اللاعب مع المريخ كان  مميزاً للغاية برغم الإصابة المؤثرة التي عاد منها اللاعب ورأى الفريق طارق  أن الامكانيات الحقيقية لأوكراه أكبر بكثير من المستوى الذي يقدمه مع  المريخ مُطالباً اللاعب بالمزيد من الاجتهاد حتى يضع بصمته بقوة مع الفرقة  الحمراء ويسهم في حصول المريخ على البطولات الأفريقية مؤكداً أن الأحمر في  الأصل تعاقد مع اوكراه باسمه الكبير لأنه يستهدف البطولات الأفريقية لا  المحلية وجدّد الفريق طارق ثقتهم الكبيرة في اوكراه وفي القدرات  الاستثنائية للاعب التي تؤهله لصناعة الفارق لمصلحة المجموعة وطالبه  بالاجتهاد أكثر وأن يركّز كل جهده داخل المستطيل الأخضر والا يلتفت لما  يثيره الإعلام لأن قدرات أوكراه يعرف الجميع بما في ذلك المدير الفني  للمريخ لذلك عليه الا يلتفت والا يشغل نفسه بالرد على أي جهة.

أوكراه: سأقدم كل ماعندي للمريخ

كذلك  تحدث في الاجتماع الغاني اوكراه وشكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على حرصه على  احتواء الأزمة وخص الفريق طارق بشكر خاص مؤكداً بأنه سيبذل قُصارى جهده من  أجل إسعاد الجماهير التي وقفت خلفه وصفقت له كثيراً مشيراً إلى أن ما حدث  لن يؤثر على مردوده مع المريخ لافتاً إلى أن الدعم المعنوي الذي وجده هو  الذي ساعده في العودة السريعة والتسجيل في شباك الميرغني وأفاد أوكراه أنه  تجاوز إصابته تماماً وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة  الحمراء ووعد بفتح صفحة جديدة مليئة بالبذل والعطاء وحتى يكون في الموعد  ولا يخذل الذين دعموه وراهنوا على قدراته العالية في صناعة الفارق لمصلحة  المريخ.

الوكيل يشيد بأوكراه

كذلك حرص وكيل أوكراه على  المشاركة في الاجتماع وقال إنه قدم للمريخ أحد أبرز المواهب الصاعدة في  الكرة الغانية ولذلك فهو واثق من قدرات أوكراه ومن تحقيقه لنجاح لا مثيل له  مع المريخ بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها وعاد للمشاركة مع الفريق  بجدية مشيراً إلى أن أوكراه لاعب منضبط ويقوم بواجباته في الملعب ولا يعرف  إثارة المشاكل والأزمات وحال وجد المناخ المنافس وفجّر قدراته الحقيقية في  المريخ سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في حصوله على البطولات الأفريقية واعتبر الوكيل  الخلاف العابر بين غارزيتو والنجم الغاني الذي نجح عن أخطاء في الترجمة  بأنها صفحة وانطوت ولا يمكن أن تصنع أزمة تحول بين أوكراه وتقديم أفضل  مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء مراهناً على أن اللاعب سيكون في الموعد في أول  مباراة للمريخ وسيقدم أفضل مالديه من أجل إسعاد الجماهير التي دعمته  معنوياً ولعبت دوراً بارزاً في المستويات الجيدة التي قدمها مع الفرقة  الحمراء.

اجتماع مهم مع غارزيتو

بعد ذلك عقدت الأمانة العامة  والقطاع الرياضي اجتماعاً مهماً مع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة  الحمراء بحضور الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة وطرح أعضاء المجلس العديد  من الأسئلة لغارزيتو حول علاقته باللاعبين وطالبوا بضرورة المحافظة على  علاقة جيدة مع جميع نجوم الفرقة الحمراء من أجل المصلحة العليا لفريق الكرة  وأكد الفريق طارق لغارزيتو أنهم تقبلوا الخروج الأفريقي وأشادوا بما قدمه  المريخ في دوري الأبطال واعتبروه خطوة في الطريق الصحيح ولم يعد أمام  المريخ الآن غير مسابقتي الدوري الممتاز والكأس لذلك لابد أن يكون مستقراً  حتى يقابل التحديات الصعبة التي تنتظره ويظفر بالبطولتين لتعويض جماهيره عن  الخروج الأفريقي الحزين وأكد الفريق طارق أن المريخ نادي بطولات وجماهيره  تنتظر الكثير من فريق الكرة لذلك على الأقل ينبغي أن يتوج الأحمر هذا  الموسم المتميز بالحصول على بطولتي الممتاز والكأس وتعهد المجلس لغارزيتو  بتوفير كل المعينات وحل أي مشكلة تواجه المدير الفني حتى يتمكن من القيام  بواجباته على أكمل وجه في قيادة الفريق لتحقيق بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس  السودان، وأشاد المجلس بالمجهود الكبير الذي بذله غارزيتو في بناء فريق قوي  للمريخ ووعد باستكمال كل النقائص خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية حتى ينطلق  المريخ بشكل أفضل في الموسم المقبل للظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال.

غارزيتو:

لم أهاجم أوكراه.. الغاني مهم وفي مقدمة خياراتي

طمأن  غارزيتو مجلس الإدارة بعدم وجود أي مشاكل تحول دون قيادته للفريق لتحقيق  نتائج مميزة في الفترة المتبقية من الموسم ونفى غارزيتو أن تكون لديه أي  مشاكل مع الغاني أوكراه أو أن يكون قد هاجم اللاعب عقب المردود المميز الذي  قدمه في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الميرغني لافتاً إلى أن اوكراه لاعب  مميز وصاحب قدرات جيدة وفي مقدمة خياراته التي كان يعتمد عليها منذ بداية  الموسم وأفاد غارزيتو أنه حريص على تجهيز أوكراه بصورة جيدة حتى يصنع  الفارق للمريخ ومن أجل ذلك حرص على اصطحابه للكنغو وكان يريد أن يجهّزه من  هناك ليستفيد من قدراته في حسم مباريات الدوري الممتاز.

المدير الفني للمريخ يلتزم بالحديث في وجود مترجم فقط

أصر  غارزيتو في اجتماع الأمانة العامة والقطاع الرياضي أن يكون قد انتقص من  قدر أوكراه أو قال أي كلمة سيئة في حقه عقب مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام  الميرغني لافتاً إلى أن المردود الجيد الذي قدمه اللاعب في وقتٍ وجيز وصنع  به الفارق لمصلحة المريخ لا يتيح له أن يتحدث عنه بالصورة التي نُقلت على  لسانه بسبب أخطاء في الترجمة لعدم تمكنه من اللغة الإنجليزية وطالبت  الأمانة العامة والقطاع الرياضي غارزيتو بعدم الحديث للصحفيين الا في وجود  مترجم متخصص حتى لا تحدث أي مشاكل في المستقبل.

جلسة خاصة بين غارزيتو وأوكراه بحضور أبوجريشة

بعد  الاجتماعين كانت هناك جلسة خاصة بين الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ  والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة والغاني اوكراه وتحدث غارزيتو حديثاً  طيباً مع اوكراه وأثنى على قدراته الجيدة وقدم له العديد من النصائح وقال  له إنه على قناعة كبيرة بقدراته الجيدة ولذلك لا يمكن أن يستهدفه مطلقاً  وجدّد غارزيتو تأكيداته لأوكراه بعدم وجود أي مشكلة معه وأنه يتعامل  باحترام مع اللاعب الغاني ويضعه دوماً في مقدمة خياراته الا اذا أبعدته  الإصابة أو عدم الجاهزية ونفى غارزيتو لأوكراه أن يكون قد هاجمه أو قلّل من  قدره في المؤتمر الصحفي مُطالباً إياه بعدم الاهتمام بما يُكتب في الصحف  وأن يركّز كل جهده ليقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء.

أوكراه يؤكد احترامه لغارزيتو ويعده بالاجتهاد

من  جانبه قال اوكراه في حديثه في الجلسة التي ضمته مع غارزيتو بحضور أبوجريشة  إنه يكن كل احترام وتقدير للمدير الفني ويحترم قراراته ولم يحدث أن احتج  عليها وكثيراً ما جلس على مقاعد البدلاء وعاد وشارك في التدريبات باجتهاد  حتى يصل إلى التشكيل الأساسي وأكد أوكراه لغارزيتو أنه ليست لديه أي مشكلة  معه بعد أن تم شرح الأمور له بطريقة صحيحة ووعد مدربه بالاجتهاد في مقبل  الأيام وأن يساعد الفريق على تحقيق نتائج جيدة لأن الأزمة بالنسبة له انتهت  وهو الآن في وضع معنوي جيد يمكّنه من تقديم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة  الحمراء.

مجهود مقدّر للأمانة العامة والقطاع الرياضي وأبوجريشة في حل الأزمة

لعبت  الأمانة العامة لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  والقطاع الرياضي بقيادة حاتم عبد الغفار ومدير الكرة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة  دوراً كبيراً في احتواء الأزمة التي نجمت عن التصريحات التي أدلى بها  غارزيتو في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي انعقد عقب مباراة المريخ أمام الميرغني  ونجح غارزيتو في شرح ما كان يريد أن يقوله للاعب بطريقة صحيحة بعد أن حرمه  عدم وجود مترجم متخصص في اللغة الفرنسية في إبلاغ الإعلام بوجهة نظره في  اللاعب الأمر الذي جعل أوكراه وهو في وضع معنوي جيد سيدفعه للاجتهاد كما  سيحاول غارزيتو أن يثبت صدق حديثه عن اللاعب وبالتالي لن يسقطه من حساباته  مجدداً طالما أن اللاعب أثبت جاهزيته في مباراة الميرغني حتى يؤكد أنه لا  يستهدف أوكراه مطلقاً.



*

----------


## moamen

*


من هو وكيــل المحترف أوكرا ؟
هل هو أحمد عباس ؟


اذا لم ينهي هذه المشكلة الاعلامية 

 نصيحة تانى ماتشترو منو  



*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*بعد ايه 
بعد ما اكلها الطير ........
                        	*

----------

